# Angry angry kitty (sedatives question)



## Claire&Taz (Mar 29, 2009)

Some of you may have read my previous thread about Taz, our recently adopted rescue cat, and her cystitis. Long story short as she was never with a rescue centre or adoption centre she hasn't yet had all the treatment she would normally have with them, we picked her up directly from her previous owner under the supervision of the rescue people. She has been to the vets 3 times so far for injections and her cystitis an on the final trip the vet refused to treat her as she was being so vicious. 
She was due to go in today for the rest of her jags and her teeth scraping... one hour later we are here shredded to bits and the vet is going to call us back about sedating her for all future appointments. I can't help feeling a little angry that the previous owner never took her to the vets and got her accustomed to being in a carry case (though I'm sure this was through ignorance rather than malicious intent, they were a very nice person just didn't seem to know cats require annual vaccinations etc). 

Has anyone else ever had to administer a sedative in pill form to their cat and if so how effective was it? I'm very concerned about the health implications of doping her up but I know the stress of episodes like this morning is likely to do her even more damage. Help please!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

You could try spraying the cat carrier and blanket with Felifriend and have some Feliway diffusers around the house.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I would in the mean time leave her carrier out all the time, feed her in there, leave treats in there... then take her on short drives then home and lots of treats, fuss... then work up to taking her to a friends house or relatives house but nothing happen to her there, just treats and home again.

This should take about 4-8 months but end up with a calmer, more relaxed cat, also take her fave treats to the vets and get the vet to give her treats too... turn it into a positive experience. This is in addition to the feliway products...

as for the sedatives, maybe crush them into a teeny bit of tuna? so you aren't traumatising her further with forcing a tablet down her throat


----------



## Claire&Taz (Mar 29, 2009)

All excellent points but I'm afraid we are already up to our eyeballs in feliway and have had the carrier out in the hall, door open with treat in it since she arrived to get her used to it. Believe me she has absolutly no problem going in it for a treat when we aren't looking!  If you want a giggle she only became agitated about it the second time she went to the vets. She had been as good as gold until the vet put a thermometer up her jacksy.... We think she now associates the carry cage with erm.... being molested by a thermometer. Frankly I can't blame her for that. 
We will keep persevering and taking her for little non threatening trips if we can ever get her in the case again but after 2 hours of trying every trick in the book we still couldn't get her in it this morning (we have a fairly roomy case that has front opening and the top also lifts of, tried coazing her in a first which didn't work, lifting her in which caused us serious injury... )


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I know it may cost more but is it feasible you could ask the vet for a home visit?


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah not sure where you are but there are some vets that pretty much just do home visits, it's their main selling point. There's one Brighton/Hove way.


----------



## Claire&Taz (Mar 29, 2009)

Do you think they would be able to do a full dental in a home visit? I would have thought they would need to be at the surgery for the anastetic etc :S But if they can I would definatly pay more to save her the stress! I will enquire... I'm in Glasgow so unfortunatly Brighton is a bit of a trek. So far still no joy getting her in the basket and now she is hiding from us again...


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

ave you tried a larger carry crate thing? Check some of my past posts about what tesco has at the moment. Mine don't like their baskets but happily go in the big crate thing


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

What about something like this? It comes in drops.
SereneUm

I have no experience of this but sounds as if it may help?
Just so she is a bit more friendly with the carrier and the vet.

I have a top opening metal carrier and sometimes cats like that better.
Pennine Vets


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Claire&Taz said:


> Do you think they would be able to do a full dental in a home visit? I would have thought they would need to be at the surgery for the anastetic etc :S But if they can I would definatly pay more to save her the stress! I will enquire... I'm in Glasgow so unfortunatly Brighton is a bit of a trek. So far still no joy getting her in the basket and now she is hiding from us again...


I live not far from you!! :001_tt2: An animal freak in my area!! Woohoo!!!

Ahem!

So, back to your question I have prayed to the God of Google and he hath delivered a vet who does home visits in Glasgow:

MacRitchie Veterinary Practice
Address:
139 Glasgow Road,
Glasgow, G69 6TA Tel: 0141 771 5565
Website: MACVET... The MacRitchie Veterinary Practice... an Endaxi website
Email: Just Call.

They seem to get good reviews from what I have come across (funnily enough there is no mention of price.) Theo thankfully hasn't been that vicious with the vet but my friends cat was Spike. By name and by nature. He had to be sedated prior to any vet visit. If you can get the tablet form you can crush it in with Taz's favourite food. 
Hope it helps! Poor Taz doesn't seem to be having much lick just now does she?


----------



## Claire&Taz (Mar 29, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I live not far from you!! :001_tt2: An animal freak in my area!! Woohoo!!!
> 
> Ahem!
> 
> ...


Wehey  Thanks all for the great advice. I will be keeping that vets contact details! She has calmed down a little but thus far has kept a very wide berth from the carry case. The cats protection folks have been fantastic. I emailed to say we were having trouble and they got straight back to me offering a top opening carry case on loan to see if it works before I shell out for one! I'm very impressed with how they've been. Her ladyship seems to be clear of the cystitis and is back to eating all her food.

Animal freak and proud of it


----------

